# Safestrap will not enable safemode.



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

Previously installed eclipse 2.1 in safe mode and used it for a couple days. Then i went back to nonsafe mode to use my stock rom for about a week now. I just now decided to install an ics rom. So i tried to enable safe mode to wipe data/cache, ect to install ics rom. It gives me an error that it cannot restore /data and it stays in non safemode. I tried twice. Nothing i can do for now so i reboot my stock nonsafe rom and it is as if it was factory reset. I then had to restore my stock rom's nandroid to get back to normal.

Is there any remedy to get safemode enabled?

Im about finished with safestrap and just start using bootstrap. I once had to fastboot restore the firmware because i could not switch back to nonsafe mode on a previous ver of safestrap. Is it really this unstable?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Safestrap is stable. Have you tried reinstalling safestrap? It won't delete backups on your sd-ext. Never had this problem but your not toggling between safe and non safe with quick toggle, are you?

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i think there is an issue with eclipse 2.1 and safestrap. i had the same problems a couple of times trying to toggle back to non-safe eclipse and get error restoring /data after the initial toggle to safe mode. this left me stuck in safe mode. the way i fixed it was quick toggle back to non-safe then did a full wipe and restore my backup of eclipse 2.1 before i enabled safe mode. let it boot up to the rom to make sure it worked. then restarted and and toggled on safe mode again. after that i was able to toggle back and forth just fine.


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

Concistency said:


> Safestrap is stable. Have you tried reinstalling safestrap? It won't delete backups on your sd-ext. Never had this problem but your not toggling between safe and non safe with quick toggle, are you?
> 
> Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


I never ever do quick toggle. I may try uninstalling safestrap then reinstall.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

You might have to quick toggle like mentioned above to do a wipe if you can't toggle normally.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

What I ended up doing is running the safestrap app, then uninstall recovery. I even went to the internal sd card and deleted the safestrap folder which has two other folders inside called safe and nonsafe. Not sure what, if anything deleting the folders would effect. I decided to reboot (safestrap recovery was gone). Then I went back into the safestrap app and install recovery. Rebooted again into safestrap mode and I was able to toggle into safe. I'm now running the ics rom and everything is good to this point.


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

Twice now I have had trouble with safestrap. I was unregulated mode tried to go to safe mode and it returned to regular mode. I tried again this time it went into regular mode but deleted everything had to enter my user profile and start over. I had to reinstall safesrap to remove the recovery then deleted it from my phone. The first time it happened it bricked my phone and had to flash back to, 893. Not sure but both times I was running eclipse 2.2 with coredroid theme.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

dcmarch said:


> Twice now I have had trouble with safestrap. I was unregulated mode tried to go to safe mode and it returned to regular mode. I tried again this time it went into regular mode but deleted everything had to enter my user profile and start over. I had to reinstall safesrap to remove the recovery then deleted it from my phone. The first time it happened it bricked my phone and had to flash back to, 893. Not sure but both times I was running eclipse 2.2 with coredroid theme.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


If I had to guess, I'd say your problem with safestrap is from insufficient space on your internal sdcard (emmc). Safestrap makes a backup of the nonsafe /data when switching to safe system and vice versa. If you do not have enough space in internal storage, the backup will fail, and subsequently, when you return to the previous mode, there will be no data to restore. In that scenario you would have to re-enter your user info and redownload all of your apps. It's akin to a factory reset. I would recommend having at least 1.5 gig free on your internal storage prior to using Safestrap and maintaining about a gig free when using it.


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

started having this same issue today with a friend's Bionic. Never seen this personally. He has plenty of space on both cards (sd & ext sd). Another weird thing is that it wipes all data when trying to toggle. I get "error when trying to restore /data"


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I have the same issue. I tried installing safe strap again and had no luck. This is with 3.45 gigs free on the emmc and 11 gigs free on the SD card.


----------



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I am now stuck on the new ics. And can't get back to my stock rooted. Tried to disable safe strap get a /data error .


----------



## motorollin (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm stuck in safe mode as well. I too had Eclipse 2.2 on the non-safe side. I've tried installing / uninstalling safestrap, etc. Guess I will have to try quick toggle next.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

motorollin said:


> I'm stuck in safe mode as well. I too had Eclipse 2.2 on the non-safe side. I've tried installing / uninstalling safestrap, etc. Guess I will have to try quick toggle next.


Eclipse was on un-safe side? 
What's on your safe side then?


----------



## kushasaurus (Mar 2, 2012)

Same issue, Eclipse 2.2 on safe side, stock on unsafe. From stock entered recov and was unable to restore /data while switching to safe mode, It factory reset my stock system. Reinstalled safestrap apk and recov but not sure if I should try to toggle again.

Will format/data/cache wipe safe system and try to install a rom and post results


----------

